# Fed a mouse again and im done with piranhas



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

OMG! it was the nastiest thing i ever saw in my life! I literally saw the mouse's internal organ fall out of it body and it was making squiky noises! I was taping it but the camera ran out of battery so will be posting up pics of the aftermath. I will feed them a mouse one more time and after, imma sell the piranhas. This is too much for me i was about to barf!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

why not keep the piranhas but stop feeding them mice?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Lahot said:


> why not keep the piranhas but stop feeding them mice?


 Good question


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

When I had my Burmese pythons, I feed them guinea pigs once, only once..
They were the worst, squeeling and took so long to die , it was horrible. I was nauseated. I never fed them G/P again after that , just rabbits.
Just don't feed your p's mice


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

As I said, "be careful". 99% of the time it wont go right, no reason to get out of piranha, just stop feeding them mice. Stick with the real food.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Im not out of the piranha hobby. I still have my Terns and Rhom. Its just that, these guys have input a nasty image in my head LoL. I dont expect you guys to understand how i feel because its just unexplainable. I always thought feeding a mouse/rat is like the first time i fed it to them. Fast and simple but instead i got everything the opposite of what i expect.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Which piranhas are you planning to sell???


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i have a question regarding mice....

how often could you fed your piranha mice...say if u rasied them and always had a pinky to toss in..??

with them not eating it and everything else aside...if they ate the mouse everytime...could i feed them a mouse once a week as a treat??


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

AL: it is in the buy and sell forum. I am selling my Caribe and Red Bellie. All for a very good price!

JessD: I dont see anything wrong feeding a mouse once a week. But are you know, they make one hellova mess.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> I dont see anything wrong feeding a mouse once a week.


then dont complain about it







jk


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Never complained about feeding mouse but i just stating it was one of the nastiest things i have seen.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

ive never fed my p's a mouse...i def plan to though once they get larger...









if it rocks then it might be worth the mess...we'll see though.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I fed my Red Belly a pinky one time. He is about 4" or 5". Still has his juvenile spots. He ate it whole and made no mess at all. I tossed a second on in about a minute later. He attacked as soon as it hit the water. The only mess was the one little arm that fell to the bottom of the tank. No blood, no guts, no hassle.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

sweet. i am definently excited to try this out...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

you got no stomach


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i dont =(

if you want a messy bloody feeding them go for a mouse/rat bigger than your piranhas. If you want a clean feeding then go for something smaller than them..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Whatever floats yer boats I guess...


----------



## PIRANHNUT (May 28, 2003)

I've got a very strong stomach and I've been keeping piranha of various species for more than 20 years.I've never once fed a mouse or any kind of rodent to my piranhas.I don't think I ever will either.I'll stick to using my normal foods and keep my tank balanced and clean.There is a guy nearby me that feeds his Natt shoal baby ducklings once or twice a week.He lowers the water 4-6 inches and puts them in for the feeding.A few hours after the piranha have finished he fills the tank back up.Piranha are great aquarium fish to keep and feed but sometimes we get way to far ahead of ourselves and go by the fear and carnage and treat piranhas like the public eye sees them.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yes, please just stick with normal food.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

no offense eric, but what did you expect man. Its one animal taking the life and devouring it as food in front of you







it aint gonna be pretty.....well anyways man, best of luck


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

rong666 said:


> no offense eric, but what did you expect man. Its one animal taking the life and devouring it as food in front of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 exactly hey to each his own if u do it post pics if u dont want to feed them mice thats cool stick to the regualr foods


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I fed them a smaller mouse one time and he was kool, i didnt mind but this is my second time and threw in a rat thinking it will be a fast easy kill but it wasnt =( I have pics up if you guys want to see what happen in the picture forum.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Ya it sounds good and bad feeding your p's mice but even though Im an animal lover and get sad when they die,I plan to give my one rbp a nice mouse when he is big


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Your all Making WAY to big a deal over "the mess". If you have ALOT of Filtration(like I do), That mess is no problem at all, what doesn't get eaten gets sucked into the Foam Filter Cover. NO PROBLEM. As for the Making it work well I too have had no dice, They always drown first.... Oh well. try frozen ones! Thats what I do now! And thats Funny you said 2-0! When My Pirahna's killed their first mouse the Leader Came out of the Tank and Yelled At the Mouse cage: " I WIN, ONE TO NOTHIN!"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

PIRANHNUT said:


> I've got a very strong stomach and I've been keeping piranha of various species for more than 20 years.I've never once fed a mouse or any kind of rodent to my piranhas.I don't think I ever will either.I'll stick to using my normal foods and keep my tank balanced and clean.There is a guy nearby me that feeds his Natt shoal baby ducklings once or twice a week.He lowers the water 4-6 inches and puts them in for the feeding.A few hours after the piranha have finished he fills the tank back up.Piranha are great aquarium fish to keep and feed but sometimes we get way to far ahead of ourselves and go by the fear and carnage and treat piranhas like the public eye sees them.


 Wise words...









I don't have the urge to feed my piranha's rodents, reptiles, birds or other big live foods... Never have, most likely never will.
My bad boys enjoy their diet of shrimp, smelt, fish fillet, pellets and occasional feeders, and they are healthy and content, and that's what's important to me.

But like some said before: it's a matter of personal preference.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> PIRANHNUT said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a very strong stomach and I've been keeping piranha of various species for more than 20 years.I've never once fed a mouse or any kind of rodent to my piranhas.I don't think I ever will either.I'll stick to using my normal foods and keep my tank balanced and clean.There is a guy nearby me that feeds his Natt shoal baby ducklings once or twice a week.He lowers the water 4-6 inches and puts them in for the feeding.A few hours after the piranha have finished he fills the tank back up.Piranha are great aquarium fish to keep and feed but sometimes we get way to far ahead of ourselves and go by the fear and carnage and treat piranhas like the public eye sees them.
> ...


 Even more wise words.


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

Yup... I think I'll keep to normal diet for now........ but I will sure try to feed them with mice in future to satisfy my curiousity....... :smile:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > PIRANHNUT said:
> ...


*_In Homer Simpson's voice_* Woohoo!!!!


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

the only food i feed my piranhas is beefheart and feeder fish, everything else i find mean and unecessary


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I like to look at the dates of the threads that I find.


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

All the feeder mice videos intrigued me, but I'm not interested in feeding mice to my reds. I don't think they're aggressive enough. And from what I've read, mice are messy and may have diseases and parasites. My reds barely know what to do with the occasional goldfish. At this point, I just want to see them get big and healthy. If I ever have a shoal of wild p's like super reds, caribes, or piraya - I may consider throwing in a mouse once in a blue moon.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

bigredjeep said:


> the only food i feed my piranhas is beefheart and feeder fish, everything else i find mean and unecessary


Though this is an old thread, this thought above merits a reply. That's probably not the healthiest diet that you could feed your reds, but would you please start a new thread about that in Feeding and Nutrition?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Lahot said:


> why not keep the piranhas but stop feeding them mice?


Ya... exactly. You do know piranha's eat other things then mice right ? mice are not even really that good for them.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

lets see the partial video


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> the only food i feed my piranhas is beefheart and feeder fish, everything else i find mean and unecessary


Though this is an old thread, this thought above merits a reply. That's probably not the healthiest diet that you could feed your reds, but would you please start a new thread about that in Feeding and Nutrition?









[/quote]

Well said...


----------

